# Migrating NZ



## shahul (Mar 16, 2016)

Hi
I am looking out for Job Opportunities at Auckland in Accounting Profession. I am willing to travel down and apply for jobs there. 

Anyone can advise on the job market and any cheap place to stay there??

regards
shah


----------



## shazza80 (Mar 18, 2016)

If your looking to migrate to NZ, try somewhere other then Auckland. It is the job hub but, if your an accountant you could find employment in other centers other then Auckland. Auckland housing market is dire, it is extremely expensive and hard to find accommodation. Have you looked at Wellington, the capital?


----------



## shahul (Mar 16, 2016)

Thank you very much for your info shazze. Wellington I don't have idea for my profession. I would be great if you pass some info or any websites to look at. I planning to come down in visit visa and apply to jobs. How is accommodation in Wellington..??
Or any trustable agents there I can approach whom I can approach for migration??
Word of advise please


----------

